
Microsoft's president has called on the US to end Huawei ban - amaccuish
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49753460
======
Nokinside
Huawei is security risk because their buggy software and slow of response to
security issues, not malicious backdoor. They are just like everyone else,
just more so.

Huawei has been under microscope for decade or more. Not just governments, but
big telco's in US, EU and Asia have been looking into it. Nothing intentional
has been found. At the same time their firmware is buggy as hell and they do
the absolute minimum to fix them when something is found.

It's not unreasonable to ban Huawei in some areas because their systems are
insecure but blanket ban is too much.

